# NSW - Friday 13th 'unlucky for some'



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

.


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

Nice fish.
Don't knock the eating qualities of the salmon either - try them the same as you did the tailor, should be sweet


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2014)

Nice catch. I know fish haters who will eat salmon done this way.

Fish Mornay
(serves 4)

Ingredients
40 g butter
1 onion diced fine
1.5 tbls flour
1 cup milk
2 tsp mild English mustard
500 grams skinned and boned (bloodline removed when relevant) fish chopped into 1cm pieces
½ cup cream

Topping
4 medium potatoes cooked & mashed with butter and small qty milk
1 cup grated cheese
½ cup breadcrumbs

Directions
Melt butter in large saucepan, fry onions until soft (2 minutes)
Add flour and cook 1 minute. While stirring, gradually add milk. Reduce heat and whisk. Add mustard.
Add fish. Simmer 5 minutes stirring carefully. Fold cream through.
Pour fish mixture into a ceramic baking dish
Top with potato (take care; add in small amounts so it doesn't sink)
Top with cheese and breadcrumbs. Brake in over pre-heated to 180C for 40 minutes

Serve with steamed vegetables


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Nice haul Paul.
Was it in the dark or were they around for a while ?


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Good one Paul. Very decent couple of meals.


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Awesome Paul, well done mate.


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

A nice feed Paul. You cant beat a quick trip that produces dinner.


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Well done, Paul...

Not having caught salmon other than tiny little ones some years back... I'm rather ignorant re fighting qualities... how do the salmon compare with tailor?

Jimbo


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Nice brace of fish. Fresh crumbed tailor. Yum!


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Gotta love a quicky on the water Paul. 8) 
Congrats mate.


----------



## leapyear (Jan 29, 2014)

bertros said:


> Interested in others thoughts but I reckon the salmon go much harder Jimbo. Much fatter through the shoulders and a bit more muscle overall to them. They also love a good leap out of the water in an attempt to throw the hooks which makes it a bit more of a spectacle.


Yep, agreed. I reckon salmon go almost as hard as kings pound for pound. But much cleaner fighters of course. However there's always the chance of copping a treble or two in the face if they spit the lure jumping close to the yak!

Nice catch Paul.


----------

